# My 6 month transformation.



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Just had a look at photos on my PC and well, felt pretty good at what I have done in the last 6 months. Couple of you have seen me and known I have grown a LOT recently. Here is an idea:

2 years ago I was 11 stone/69KG/150LB. I was a lot smaller than the first picture and had no muscle. Kinda annoyed but I never bothered taking any pictures back then. WIsh I had!

100% Natty up until mid this year. Was around 88KG went on a cut and totally stalled at 82, lost a lot of muscle that's first picture.

Second (On right) is me now. 99KG, holding a fair bit of fat but I think it's obvious how much muscle I have put on. Just thought I would share.

For anyone wondering. Just started my second cycle Dbol/Test E. Last one was Prop/Anavar, I built most of the size on Prop/var. Diet is Dirty bulking but try to eat as clean as I can while doing it. Workout routine each muscle once a week.










PS: Left pec looks like **** because I'm tensing the left side. 

Cheers to you folks here on UKM, have got a lot of help and advice on here and I wouldn't have kept all my gains or done my cycles properly if it wasn't for you guys.

Upwards and Onwards to the cut for summer! Still got to grow for 2 months!!!!

Both pictures were taken in same place/same lighting.


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Some decent gains here bro... You've put on a lot of size, even though you had better conditioning in the first pic. What made u decide to use AAS in the end, coz ur gains stalled?!


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Big size increase! good work.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

look at those gains


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

good work mate looking much bigger


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Looking loads better:thumbup1:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Good solid gains


----------



## goodison1972 (Mar 18, 2012)

looking waay bigger !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

massive difference.

well done.

Reps sent


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done mate. looking good.


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Cheers folks.

Funny because everyone just says to me "You on gear? Cheating"?

I say, how about you go on steroids and see if you make gains or get to my size in a few months, dickhead.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

hell mate awesome makes me sick lol well done


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Cutandjacked said:


> Some decent gains here bro... You've put on a lot of size, even though you had better conditioning in the first pic. What made u decide to use AAS in the end, coz ur gains stalled?!


I just wanted to change my body drastically. At 82KG I felt horribly skinny and uncomfortable in my own body so I decided I would use AAS to build a better physique.

I don't think I could ever compete really so I just want to build an athletic but big physique, maybe 15 stone lean for summer etc.

Maybe maintain a good physique without AAS but build it using.


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

steroids are cheating :whistling:

good work bro


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

ws0158 said:


> steroids are cheating :whistling:
> 
> good work bro


Like dat der creatine?

Cheers bud.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Impressive mate!!


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

well done you look a lot bigger fuller


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice one pal great results


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Sht1t like this makes me want to dirty bulk. That's EXACTLY the look I'm wanting. Well done mate. Sod it.. reps


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Done great mate good job


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

Ripebear said:


> I just wanted to change my body drastically. At 82KG I felt horribly skinny and uncomfortable in my own body so I decided I would use AAS to build a better physique.
> 
> I don't think I could ever compete really so I just want to build an athletic but big physique, maybe 15 stone lean for summer etc.
> 
> Maybe maintain a good physique without AAS but build it using.


how tall are you mate??


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

Chest is looking so much fuller there my man. Good job.


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

achilles88 said:


> how tall are you mate??


5 foot 10 bro.


----------

